# XP: Anzahl Fenster in der Taskleiste



## code-schreiber (25. August 2003)

Sehr geehrte Herren,

vielleicht kennen Sie schon das Problem, Sie haben viel Arbeit und deshalb parallel fast 20~ oder mehr Fenster offen, die sich gleichbreit auf der Taskleiste verbreiten. Dies ist der Fall z.B. bei Windows 2000.

Bei Windows XP hingegen kann man unter den Einstellungen der Taskleiste einstellen, ob man ähnliche Elemente gruppiert, oder ob man die herkömliche Variante für die Darstellung der offenen Fenster verwenden will.
Bei der herkömlichen Darstellung werden die Fenster jedoch auch, sobald es mehr als etwa 10 (ich bin nicht sicher wieviele es sind) einfach in einer *zusätzlichen Reihe darunter* angezeigt, anstatt, dass sie sich enger aneinander reihen, wie es z.B. bei Windows 2000 der Fall wäre. (Mein Windows 2000 macht erst ab 23 Fenster eine neue Reihe)

Jetzt würde mich intressieren, ob man vielleicht irgendwie diesen Wert erhöhen könnte, damit auch mehr als 10 Fenster nebeneinander bei Windows XP angezeigt werden können.

Für einen intressanten Link zu dem Thema wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen

code-schreiber -


----------



## dfd1 (25. August 2003)

Wenn du 10 verschiedene Programme offen hast, werden die Nebeneinander angezeigt. 10x die gleiche, werden sie bei eingeschalteter Gruppierung gruppiert.

Aber weder Google noch den Regedit gaben mir Infos ob, und wie es zu ändern ist.


----------



## code-schreiber (26. August 2003)

Weiss denn niemand wo diese Zahl z.B. in der Registry zu finden wäre?


----------



## lohokla (27. August 2003)

Hmm... Soweit ich das ausprobiert habe, verkleinert sich die Breite der Schaltfächen bei mir automtisch wenn ich viele Programme laufen habe.
Ich konnt bisher aber noch keine Einstellung finden mit der man das aktivieren könnte.
Gibt aber 2 Alternativen die mir einfallen würden:

1.) Falls du es nicht wusstest: Man kann die Taskleiste auch verändern, dass sie nicht einzeilig, sondern mehrzeillig angezeigt wird . Dazu rechte Maustaste auf die Taskleiste und sicherstellen, dass 'Taskleiste fixieren' nicht aktiviert ist. Dann mit den Mauszeiger mit gedrückter linker Taste an den oberen Rand der Taskleiste und nach oben ziehen. 

2.) Es gibt ein Registry-Eintrag womit du dauerhaft die Schaltflächen verkleinern kannst. http://www.all-about-pc.de/windows/Tipp_drucken.asp?windows&43


----------



## code-schreiber (27. August 2003)

Wirklich ein guter Ansatz, ich werde es sobald wie möglich ausprobieren und Ihnen Bescheid sagen sobald ich eine Lösung habe.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## tuxracer (27. August 2003)

Ich weiss genau was Ihr meint, und ich kenne auch den Registry Schlüssel nicht, der das verhalten nach XP Stile tuned,(was aber sicher sehr interessant wäre)

was ich aber kann ist meine Lösung des Problems.

Ein grosser Monitor mit Auflösung 1600x1200 und da meistens nicht soviele Programme, sondern nur soviel maL InternetExplorer offen ist

verwende ich Crazy Browser

für alle die den nicht kennen

ist ein "Plugin" für den IE und macht, das sich nicht jedesmal unten der IE wieder neu startet, sondern oben im IE ein Register entsteht, wo man dan Durch die diversen Seiten Navigieren kann.

gewöhnliche Programme hab ich nie mehr wie etwa 4 bis 6 offen, und die haben gut Platz um die Übersicht zu behalten.


----------



## dfd1 (28. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tuxracer _
> *...verwende ich Crazy Browser
> 
> für alle die den nicht kennen
> ...



Für Crazy-Browser gibt es meiner ansicht nach eine bessere Alternative. Man nehme den Opera.
Der hat das Feature schon von Anfang an dabei.
Läuft zudem einiges schneller als der IE.

Zu finden unter www.opera.com


----------

